# Can expat keep van UK registered?



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

If I expat permanently to another country (non EU) will UK law allow me to keep my van registered here (using a relative's address)? I will not be using the van in my new country of residence, but will be using it in much of the EU, including the UK.

I think my insurers will allow it because I pay for fulltiming insurance. But what about the DVLA?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

As long as the insurers are happy and the van is always MOT'd back in the UK and has a current VED there should be no problems - Just make sure the van doesn't stay in one country for more than six months - A day trip to UK for the MOT would suffice and would be preferable to say Belgium becuase you can keep the ferry tickets as proof you had left. IMHO of course 8)

Whoops.... I just spotted the non EU bit - in which case, I don't know :roll:


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Autoquest said:


> Just make sure the van doesn't stay in one country for more than six months


Six months in a row, or a total of six months in any calendar year? I assume the latter, and I would avoid that anyway to escape any possibility of becoming resident for tax purposes in any country I visit.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I seem to remember something similar to this some time ago, I think your van would need to be registered in your relatives name as there was something about because it was in your name you are legally still residing here (Your Van is your Home) and you are liable for UK taxes etc.

It is also 6 months continuous I had the same in Greece, I took a vehicle and left it there, after 6 months I had them on to me and had to bring it back to UK then back again.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

SaddleTramp said:


> ... there was something about because it was in your name you are legally still residing here (Your Van is your Home) and you are liable for UK taxes etc.


That's scary! Would like to get some (dis)confirmation of that. I have searched the forum but can't find anything along those lines.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I cannot remember where it was, But it was about 2 - 3 year ago, I was trying to find stuff out about having and keeping car in Greece where we have a place, There was a load of stuff about it on a site and I can't for the life of me remember which site, I have dual passports and so it was easier for me to get a Car in Greece and register it on my Greek Tax number.
There was also something about if I lived out of the UK for more than 3 months (I think it was) that I am no longer classed as a UK citizen so it all seemed to contradict each other.
If I was you I would send various emails out asking questions to persons/organizations concerned, I know I could not insure the car in the UK for use abroad for longer than 3 months If I lived in Greece, Neither could I insure a UK registered car in Greece.
There is also the VOSA test which you have to have, I ended up getting a solicitor in the UK to help me, then we discovered it was very easy for me to get a Greek car and just Tax it and Insure it for short periods which you can do there.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DocHoliday said:


> If I expat permanently to another country (non EU) will UK law allow me to keep my van registered here (using a relative's address)?


If you mean _export_ it permanently, then the answer is no. Look on your V5 and you'll see the requirements, quite apart from anywhere else.



DocHoliday said:


> I will not be using the van in my new country of residence, but will be using it in much of the EU, including the UK


Again, the "new country of residence" means you're not residing in the UK, and the vehicle is permanently abroad. You can't keep it registered here under both UK and other European members states' legislation.



DocHoliday said:


> I think my insurers will allow it because I pay for fulltiming insurance. But what about the DVLA?


DVLA = no. Insurance = whatever they accept, but you may find it has to be MoTd (and possibly UK-road taxed) as a condition of insurance.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motorin...icle/ImportingAndExportingAVehicle/DG_4022582

*Taking your vehicle abroad for less than 12 months (temporary export)*

If a UK registered vehicle is taken abroad temporarily, it remains subject to UK law. This means that you as the keeper, must by law make sure that the vehicle stays taxed while it's overseas. Providing the vehicle has a current MOT certificate and insurance, you'll be able to tax the vehicle. If you don't tax the vehicle and it's brought back to the UK untaxed, the vehicle will need to be transported and not driven upon entry back to the UK and SORN (Statutory Off Road Notification) should be declared straight away.

If you know you're exporting it abroad permanently, you should de-registered it in the UK and register it in your new country of residence. If however you're bringing it back regularly into the UK at least once every 12 months, you should be able to work around that. You'll then be left in the situation though of requiring to have it MoTd and road-taxed at the port of entry. You could pre-book an MoT at any garage within the UK and drive it straight there *provided the MoT is booked for the same day as you enter the UK*, and then tax it after it gets its MoT.

Just on the point of keeping it taxed whilst abroad, EU reciprocity arrangements mean it must be taxed and MoTd whilst in any EU member state. However, if you use it in a non-EU country (e.g. the USA), then there is no requirement to keep it taxed (and possibly MoTd), and it would need to be SORNd to comply with UK legislation.

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I know a few Poles and a Latvian.
They leave the uk every six months.
ie return trip dover calais.
This ensures that they do not pay uk road tax and the insurance is maintained in their homeland.
Maybe its an EU regulation

Dave p


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I know a few Poles and a Latvian. They leave the uk every six months. ie return trip dover calais. This ensures that they do not pay uk road tax and the insurance is aintained in their homeland. Maybe its an EU regulation


It's not EU legislation Dave, but an EU reciprocity arrangement between states. We allow them to drive in the UK for up to 6 months in any 12 month period, but enforcing that is virtually impossible, unless they admit it! (i.e. being here more than 6 months)

All duties must have been paid in the country of origin including road tax, and if they're not, they commit the same offence of driving with no road tax as UK drivers do. There is no centralised data-share at present Europe-wide, so enforcement is as I say, a non-starter. The same though is true for Brits abroad - I've seen LOADS of UK cars in Spain with fraudulently-altered tax discs which would get 'em locked up here, but seem to be "good" enough to keep the local Police at bay. Another dodge is to photocopy the disc before returning it to DVLA for a refund prior to leaving the UK, and displaying the copy in the windscreen when you reach France/Spain or wherever. I say this to perhaps pre-empt the inevitable "These Foreigners Should Be Locked Up - They Cost Us Money" etc. because there are many Brits who abuse the system just the same - here and abroad.

Dougie.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Doc, there was along thread on this recently, maybe six months ago.

There was a link to another forum where people were people were doing long trips to Asia, Africa, South America etc.

I read acres of it. It's not simple and there does not seem to be any definitive answer.

This came from there:

Out of interest I e-mailed the DVLA using the link I posted above and here's the reply.


Thank you for your email.

You would not be able to make a SORN declaration with regard to your vehicle because it is out of the country. SORN can only be declared on a vehicle when it is laid up within the confines of the UK.

Because you would not be able to tax your vehicle nor declare it off road let alone permanently export it you would need to write a letter into us. It would be necessary for you to quote the registration number and for you to explain what you intend to do with the vehicle over the next couple of years or so. You can even ask for this correspondence to be placed on the vehicle record so that you are not bothered about any fines or penalties with regard to this vehicle.

The address to write or fax into is;
Vehicle Customer Services, DVLA, Swansea, SA99 1BA.
Fax No. 01792 - 782378.

I hope that this information has clarified matters for you.
Regards
David S Evans
Motoring : Directgov 

So it would appear to be perfectly OK to drive round the world in an untaxed, unsorned vehicle according to the DVLA, and I'd suggest that if anyone wants to do this they let them know, that way when the **** hits the fan you can point at their records and say "I told you so".


I am sorry I did not keep the link but if you search you may find the site, I will have a look too. I would like to know the answer but I don't see how you get round MOT and I don't see another country allowing you to keep it there for more than a short while, say three or six months, without importing it, which could be costly or even impossible, Alan.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Dougie, thanks for a very detailed answer. I am happy to comply with UK MOT/road tax requirements and anticipate spending a few weeks in the UK every year around the time that the MOT/road tax/insurance are due, but less than the 90 days that would make me tax resident here. So the vehicle will be out of the country less than 12 months per year and thus not have been permanently exported. I would not spend more than 6 months per year in any one EU country.

The problem I face is that it is immensely difficult to import and register a motorhome in my planned new country of residence, and I would be spending much more than 6 months per year outside of that residence so that would violate their (non EU) registration laws.

I wonder about Aussies and Kiwis for example that come over to the UK, buy a campervan and head off around Europe for months on end? They obviously aren't UK or EU tax-resident, but somehow they must find ways to register UK vans in their names.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

DocHoliday said:


> I wonder about Aussies and Kiwis for example that come over to the UK, buy a campervan and head off around Europe for months on end? They obviously aren't UK or EU tax-resident, but somehow they must find ways to register UK vans in their names.


There are always anomalous situations which look at face value as if they cause UK legislation to contradict itself, but when you examine the component parts of the situation, it's inevitably clear whether or not the legislation is being complied with.

Tax status has no bearing on vehicle registration and use. Registering vehicles in the UK by anyone, is perfectly simple, and requires no identification, far less proof of residency. I personally think this is a ludicrous situation, having found myself investigating various things over the years and being frustrated in my efforts by this lack.

If a non-EU person registers a vehicle in the UK and drives in EU member states, he or she must comply with the legislation which isn't difficult to comprehend. If they don't tax or MoT their vehicles, they run the risk of being dealt with by EU law enforcement, as I've already mentioned.

Dougie.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is that thread I mentioned. It didn't help me but it did highlight the problems, Alan.

http://www.horizonsunlimited.com/hubb/trip-paperwork/sorn-mot-registration-long-term-39472-2


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

My understanding of this is that DVLA are basically revenue collectors. The Vehicle Excise License is a license to use vehicles on publicly owed roads in the UK. I am surprised to hear that some consider that it is needed on EU or other countries roads. It surely only makes the use of the vehicle illegal in the UK when it is not used by the vehicle when it is on a public road. Lots of wealthy landowners have landrovers and alike that they use on their own land and never put a VEL on them. They should of course SORN them. I think the illegal aspect of continental use is more to do with meeting the roadworthyness of the UK Construction and Use Regulations. As stated though the six months use in a country only applies to someone who has not taken up residence in that country. I think you will find that as soon as you become a resident you need to take steps to comply with your new countries registration and licensing laws and any vehicle testing conditions must also be met.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Confusion*

 This subject always seems to create confusion. Read carefully Dougie's posts. He knows what he's talking about. What he is saying is what I have been doing for 45 years or so. As long as you have a UK domicile address, you can register a vehicle in the UK. As long as it is MOTd and taxed in the UK, it is legal in the EU and many OCSE states. Simple really. No need for dodgy tax discs and the like as long as you are prepared to return to the UK every year.
The concepts of 'domicile' and 'residence' are very confused in most legislations and can be carefully worked around.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Dougie

I agree with most of your thoughts on this but I think the statement you make regarding VE duty (road tax), 
"All duties must have been paid in the country of origin including road tax", Is a repeat of what some minions at the DVLC have said and as far as I can see not supported in legislation.
The other point I would make concerns the UK MOT certificate. It in no way permits the use on a road of an unroadworthy vehicle on it's way to a Testing Station. It also gives no undertaking of roadworthyness of anything other than the points tested at the Testing Station at the time and date tested. If vehicles are unroadwothy in the various aspects of the Construction and Use regulations both the driver and owner commit offences when used on UK roads. No get out for example for a bald tyre just because you are on the way to a pre booked MOT.
A condition of vehicle insurance is that your vehicle is kept in a roadworthy condition and the small matter of overloading the rear axle could be deemed to be using it in an unroadworthy condition. You can be prohibited from driving it after it is found to be overweight until the weight is reduced. How many of us compromise our insurance with this?


----------



## Doversoul (Apr 15, 2010)

*Can expat keep van UK registered*

If your question is related to France - then the answer to your question is based on 3 issues - 1)DVLA advice which is general and not specific to an EU country.2) Your current insurance which is specific to keeping the vehicle at a UK address and period that the MH can be used abroad. 3) The local Department Prefect of Police where you are living .

DVLA advice is general and should not be considered to be anything other.

Your insurance company will provide you with standard EU 90 day Green Form cover - which is a very basic third party cover.
IF you intend to be resident in France longer than 90 days on any one occasion you need to notify your insurers for an extension of cover for "all risks "

Should you be resident in France - paying Tax Habitation, Tax Froncere, joined Security Social for Health cover and possibly liable for Impot tax you must register and insure your motor vehicles with the authorities. It has absolutely nothing to do with how many times you go back and forth between France and the UK.

If you don't then you leave yourself wide open - Your village Mayor will probably notify the Prefects office if it is suspected that you are trying to flout their laws.

David


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Doc asked, "If I expat permanently to another country (non EU) will UK law allow me to keep my van registered here (using a relative's address)?"

You can keep you UK registration as long as your vehicle is not outside the UK for more than a year. If it is they expect you to export it, at the moment no record of the movements of your vehicle is kept but it is planned to begin recording movements. If you do need to export it the question then becomes where to. That's difficult if you are moving about, and indeed which other country would allow you to register it there unless you are a resident.



Doc went on to say, " I will not be using the van in my new country of residence, but will be using it in much of the EU, including the UK."

In that case Doc it's easiest to retain your UK registration although that will entail making the annual trip for MOT and keeping your tax up to date. Tax may not be required elsewhere but any gaps may well cause problems. You can write to Swansea and tell them you will be out of the country and are therefore proposing not to tax it but being what they are they will probably misplace the correspondence and give you a hard time when you try to tax it again. Simpler just to tax it and avoid the potential for problems. You can't sorn it unless it's off the road and in the UK. 


and, "I think my insurers will allow it because I pay for fulltiming insurance. But what about the DVLA?"

Some companies will insure for any length of trip, mine does and they have confirmed that in writing. The DVLA won't care if it is taxed, their only interest in this case is money.

All as I understand it. The annual trip home can be a pain but I can't see any legal way around it other than permanent export, Alan.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks, Erneboy, that's a clear summation. As I said in an earlier post, I am happy to make the annual return trip to the UK.

I checked with my insurers (Comfort) and they are happy as long as the van continues to be UK registered, MOT'd etc, and I continue fulltiming in it. But they also require that I retain my UK driving licence and that could be the sticking point, long term, since most countries insist that a UK licence must be exchanged for a local one after a maximum of one year of residence (probably less in some countries). I asked how Americans/Aussies/whoever touring Europe having bought a van in the UK get away with it, and Comfort said that they must have International licences, and they don't tend to handle that kind of business.

I'm having a rethink.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> I agree with most of your thoughts on this but I think the statement you make regarding VE duty (road tax), "All duties must have been paid in the country of origin including road tax", Is a repeat of what some minions at the DVLC have said and as far as I can see not supported in legislation


It isn't.  What I've said is correct, regardless of whether I might agree with it or not.



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> It surely only makes the use of the vehicle illegal in the UK when it is not used by the vehicle when it is on a public road


There is logic in what you say, but unfortunately it's still incorrect. Your landowners analogy is not relevant to the point either. Private land is private land, and is subject only to certain parts of the Road Traffic Act and other UK legislation, under certain circumstances (let's not go off topic with this one though - I'm happy to PM anyone for further details re. private land). EU public roads are EU public roads, and using a vehicle on them is subject to defined legislation and harmonisation arrangements ("reciprocity") between member states. You say, _"I think the illegal aspect of continental use is more to do with meeting the roadworthyness of the UK Construction and Use Regulations"_ but I'm afraid that's simply not the case. Please re-read what I've said - it's correct. 



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> The other point I would make concerns the UK MOT certificate. It in no way permits the use on a road of an unroadworthy vehicle on it's way to a Testing Station


I don't think anyone has said or suggested that that's a viable option here.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

erneboy said:


> You can't sorn it unless it's off the road and in the UK


Alan, I agree with what you say except this point. You can in fact SORN a vehicle if it's abroad, if it's not being used on a public road abroad. For example, you drive down to Spain at the start of the winter, put your van on a site, and declare SORN. It complies with UK legislation (it's not being kept on a UK road) and Spanish legislation (it's not being used on a Spanish road). My insurers in fact confirmed two weeks ago in writing that they are perfectly happy to let me use my van in these circumstances, and in fact are also happy to let me use it without UK road tax on foreign roads. I won't, because I would not be complying with foreign legislation whilst visiting the countries in question (although interestingly, Morocco has no requirement for UK vehicles to have road tax).

They have also clarified that my van MUST be MoTd at ALL times - including when it's laid-up anywhere.

Dougie.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

"You can tax or SORN online or by telephone, but please note that SORN can't be made while the vehicle is abroad."

From here

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motorin...icle/ImportingAndExportingAVehicle/DG_4022582

During my enquiries I was told I can only SORN having disembarked the ferry at Dover but before leaving the port. I can't legally SORN it until its back in the UK and not on the road of course. So a transporter or being driven on trade plates as mine has been once seems the only option at that point.

A point raised by Dougie and then repeated is that more than 12 months makes it a permament export. This is not the case, and is IMHO just thinking along the lines that the V5 suggests.

A permanent export is only that when it is then permanently imported somewhere else. A worldwide requirement is to have the equivalent of the V5 with you or available at all times. You can quite easily fill in the V5 box saying exported as the DVLA may tell you to do since it fits within their requirements, but you would have to immediately import it somewhere else to have the V5 equivalent there.

So for staying reasonably close to the UK to enable annual MOT and VED keeps things simple. Two years touring Europe without returning to the UK would be awkward, as SORN is not permitted, Dougie suggests VED is required but many others do not, insurance may be OK if it doesn't specify an MOT rather than just "roadworthy", and touring means no importation into each or any other country is sensible.

If you go further afield to the extent that a yearly return is not possible then SORN is the usual route just because it shuts the DVLA up. That may be changing as there is the possibility of a letter as Erneboy says which seems to work, although if you ring and ask I doubt they will tell you that.

I also have never heard of the need to MOT on the day of return? I thought you could book a test anywhere, so a ferry, and driving to the test by perhaps 3pm does not mean a test anywhere, but fairly close to the port? In my own case I will be on a ferry to Dover and then driving to a prebooked MOT near Lancaster since thats the best garage for my vehicle, doubtfully in one day.

With regard to being legal in Europe because of being legal in the UK, if my MOT and VED run out while probably in Africa, then how can I drive through Spain and France to get to the ferry to Dover?

Jason


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

In terms of how the kiwis and aussies manage the licences, there are two approaches that I've observed:

1. Use your NZ / Kiwi licence. Insurance can be a real headache from what I've read.

2. Hold a UK licence as well. Many kiwis and aussies have lived in the UK in the past (on a working holiday visa for example) - and simply use the licence issued way years earlier (this was great in the paper licence days anyway!). Typically you exchange your NZ / Aussie licence for the UK licence - and upon return to NZ / Aussie, are re-issued your old licence i.e. you hold two licences at once. 

Keep in mind that if you move to a non-EU country, you probably won't have any issues keeping more than 1 licence on the go. 

Cheers

David



I


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Re EU driving licences*

 A driving licence issued in any EU country (this includes UK) is valid in any other EU country, plus many OCSE countries that have reciprocal agreements with the EU; without time limits during the validity of the licence itself. See 91/439/CEE. The relative legislation of each member country must reflect this directive.
In Italy we are talking D.M. 16/07/98 G.U. 181 05/08/98
saluti,
eddied


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Re EU driving licences*



eddied said:


> A driving licence issued in any EU country (this includes UK) is valid in any other EU country


Corretto. Prime della classe!

Dougie.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> I also have never heard of the need to MOT on the day of return? I thought you could book a test anywhere, so a ferry, and driving to the test by perhaps 3pm does not mean a test anywhere, but fairly close to the port? In my own case I will be on a ferry to Dover and then driving to a prebooked MOT near Lancaster since thats the best garage for my vehicle, doubtfully in one day.


I would be carefull on this point as you have to drive straight to the garage. You are not allowed to call in any where else on the way, therefore if you don't make it in one day you cannot call into a campsite for the night.

Derek


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dougie for correcting my thoughts on this. I do respect your knowledge and input on matters such as this. Can you perhaps point me to the legislation that covers this aspect of needing a UK excise licence to use your vehicle on roads outside firstly the EU and secondly roads outside the EU. I am sure you must be correct in what you say but experience has taught me to read the legislation myself rater than accept statements from anyone. I really must learn how to do these selected quotes. It is so helpful when wanting to make several points.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Can you perhaps point me to the legislation that covers this aspect of needing a UK excise licence to use your vehicle on roads outside firstly the EU and secondly roads outside the EU


I think perhaps you didn't mean to repeat "EU"?

I can't provide you with what you're asking for at this time as I'd have to dig it out, but it's all there under the banner of EU harmonisation and reciprocal arrangements.

To provide some practical evidence, EU law enforcement organisations (Police, highways agencies etc.) routinely carry out stop-checks on foreign vehicles, and seize them if they do not comply with the basic three requirements (road tax/MoT/Insurance). In the UK, there is currently no power to seize untaxed or un-MoTd foreign vehicles (there is for no insurance). Summonsing to court is quite viable if they have a verified UK address and are likely to still be living at it when the summons arrives. If they don't though, there is the option of arrest so they can be put before the next available court. However, there is very little appetite for doing this purely for no road tax or MoT, as it is felt (by the CPS and judicial system generally) to be disproportionate.

Other countries do not have such reservations.  There are plenty of accounts on this forum and elsewhere pof UK drivers in Spain being slapped with instant fines, and arrest until they pay 'em.

Dougie.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

camper69 said:


> I would be carefull on this point as you have to drive straight to the garage. You are not allowed to call in any where else on the way, therefore if you don't make it in one day you cannot call into a campsite for the night.
> 
> Derek


Hi and thankyou for that.

I thought that the reason for that kind of statement was more you can't stop off and do something entirely unrelated, like spend a few days exploring Canterbury for instance. Consistantly making your way to the MOT will include taking rest breaks anyway, so personally I don't see any difference between having a coffee on the M20 to sleeping over somewhere around the M62 as long as you are going directly and efficiently to the booked MOT?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> I don't see any difference between having a coffee on the M20 to sleeping over somewhere around the M62 as long as you are going directly and efficiently to the booked MOT?


There ain't much interpretation you can put on what the legislation says. You can drive your un-taxed and/or un-MoTd vehicle on a road to and from a pre-booked MoT, providing those journeys are done *on the same day as the MoT*. There is no latitude for this, and if you travel (say) the previous day, you commit an offence.

The weird thing though is that you can pre-book your MoT anywhere in the UK, and drive any distance to it (subject to the above).

Dougie.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Again, thank you 

So I need to book two, one in Kent with a small easily fixed defect with which I'll fail, and another the following day near the garage that I'm sure will need to do some work on it anyway? 





Indeed, where are you allowed to drive if it does fail without a subsequent one booked?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

grizzlyj said:


> So I need to book two, one in Kent with a small easily fixed defect with which I'll fail, and another the following day near the garage that I'm sure will need to do some work on it anyway?


The problem with creating workaround theories (the polite expression  ) is that they invariably are flawed. The flaws only come to light when the proverbial wheel comes off.

If your vehicle fails its MoT, it consequently has defects. Driving it away from the MoT testing station without an MoT and with a defect which translates into a defect whilst using it on a road, is an offence.

So that's £100 you've spent on the workaround so far. 

Dougie.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Re EU driving licences*



eddied said:


> A driving licence issued in any EU country (this includes UK) is valid in any other EU country, plus many OCSE countries that have reciprocal agreements with the EU; without time limits during the validity of the licence itself. See 91/439/CEE. The relative legislation of each member country must reflect this directive.
> In Italy we are talking D.M. 16/07/98 G.U. 181 05/08/98
> saluti,
> eddied


I don't dispute the above, but I bet that there is also a requirement that the address on the licence is kept up to date. If you move permanently from the UK to Italy you are surely therefore still obliged to turn in your UK licence for an Italian one (after a period of grace - typically one year).


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Having just looked at my V5 and licence it of course says your permanent address must be correct and current. It doesn't specifically mention residence though?

If it did mean you had to be a UK resident, does that mean an American can't come to the UK and buy a vehicle? They've bought their lovely Cornish cottage overlooking some fabulous coastline for £millions for their fortnights annual holiday, but they can't buy a car because the V5 and driving licence address must be your permanent UK residence which they won't have living 50 weeks of the year in the USA?

As long as its an address they can contact you at, so is correct and permanent, who does it matter too?




Total rubbish section removed! Sorry


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> Again, thank you
> 
> So I need to book two, one in Kent with a small easily fixed defect with which I'll fail, and another the following day near the garage that I'm sure will need to do some work on it anyway?
> 
> ...


Sorry you have lost me now. Why would you want it to fail? Surely you want it to pass the MOT, get a tax disc then forget about it for another year. Or have I missed something ?

Derek


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*International Legislation*

 Buon giorno Dougie, e complimenti per l'italiano.
If you can cope with the Italian, or have a good translation programme on board, you may find the attached pdf file interesting.
It should also answer a lot of DocHolidays original questions.

Re driving licences I can only reiterate references to the EU directiveof '91 which became law in July '96; and the written reply no.E2304/98 of 22/07/98 by Mr. Neil Kinnock on behalf of the Commission. This in answer to a MEP query.

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Dougie

Thanks for the last input on this I did mean to query both inside and outside the EU. I know that not all EU countries have the tame taxation methods for vehicles, particularly HGVs from outside their own country. Others seem to rely on the issue of a registration/tax plate each year, a go box or a vignette for various periods. I can only presume that the EU has agreed that whatever system is legal for use at the home country then that is what must be maintained as a visitor.
I have just had my renewal from Comfort and whilst they state that the Governing law will be that of England and Wales and the exclusive jurisdiction of the English Courts (no mention of EU), they also include in a section on long term touring and full timing " the motor caravan must at all times have a valid MOT certificate (unless not required due to age of vehicle) & current UK road fund licence tax disc". 
Interesting terminology as the road fund licence has not existed for about 40 years.


----------

